# Thanksgiving!



## Ron Mc (Nov 22, 2006)

I would like to wish everyone safe travels and nothing but the best turkeys this Thanksgiving!


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks, Ron.  I'll step in here and add my own best wishes to the US-contingent.  One question, though?  Why couldn't the Pilgrims have dined on 1-1/2" porterhouse steaks? [8D]


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Ron for starting this.
Whether your country/ nation celebrates Thanksgiving tomorrow or on some other day, Happy Thanksgiving.  I thank God for so many, new and wonderful friends who are also penturners. I pray that He will bless you and keep you safe whether you are travelling, or in the kitchen, or especially in the shop.


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 22, 2006)

Everyone have a happy and safe Turkey Day..


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 22, 2006)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!![]


----------



## mewell (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving from me too![]

Mark


----------



## JimGo (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!  I'm very thankful for Jeff for giving us such a great place to get together, and I'm thankful for all the great friends, and great information, I've gotten here in the (almost) two years that I've been a member here.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 22, 2006)

HAppy thanks giving!
I'll be in the shop by 6:30A.M..I am taking saurday off from 12-3
AS far as the steaks go, Sometimes you need to eat turkey to truly appreciate the steaks.
If I were one of the Pilgrims I would have taken Ma to 5 guys for a great Cheeze burger with the works!


----------



## mick (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I hope we all take tomorrow and every other day to think on the things we have and to be truly thankful that we live in a country that allows us the freedom to enjoy them.


----------



## woodchuckd (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you and may I add my wishes to those expresssed that you all have a great holiday.  Don't eat everything you put on your plate or, if you're like me, you won't have room for pie![]


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 22, 2006)

I ALWAYS have room for pie...although sometimes only half a pie. [8D]


----------



## Malainse (Nov 22, 2006)

Wishing everyone a safe turkey day....

I just loaded up the smoker, 18 lb turkey and 8 extra legs.  Will add the salmon in the am....[]


----------



## woodbutcher (Nov 23, 2006)

Deep fried one tonight and will smoke one on Fri. Taking the fried one to my sisters tomorrow. My best wishes to all.
Jim[]


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 23, 2006)

My clan is heading north to Prescott and some cooler weather for a deep fried bird at my in laws.
I like to wish all the safest and happiest of holidays as we all count our blessings.

Now if Columbus would have finished the job, we would all be eating pasta tomarrow []

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Nolan (Nov 23, 2006)

happy turkey day to you too!! And all other members.
Nolan


----------



## ilikewood (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to ALL!  

I have to spend my day off from work working.  I have to fill a 25 pen order by Monday.[8D]


----------



## Tea Clipper (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving Everybody!!! []


----------



## jeffj13 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />  One question, though?  Why couldn't the Pilgrims have dined on 1-1/2" porterhouse steaks? [8D]



Happy Thanksgiving and God Bless you all.

Lou, I read the other day that for the first Thanksgiving the pilgrims did not eat turkey, but probably lobster.  Would that work?

jeff


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 23, 2006)

I also would like to wish everyone a happy and safe Thanksgiving.


----------



## fiferb (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Please take a moment and say a prayer for our men and women in the service who are diligent in their duty and away from their families on this holiday. Thank you!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeffj13_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Happy Thanksgiving Everyone

I also read that it was seafood for the first Thanksgiving.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of our American friends. Wish that it was a holiday for us as well in Canada. I really like turkey but Anthony knows best 'pasta can't be beat'. Enjoy the celebration.

-Peter-[]


----------



## rapost (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving and my prayers for those that are away from their families for whatever reason and for the children of the workd that have no families!!

On a less serious note: I'm thankful I'm not cutting the turkey this year!! I thought I'd go down to the shop early and get started on a few cigars for Christmas - 3 out of 4 bottom barrels are about 1/16 - 1/8 inch short!! [:I] Looks like there might be a few pens with custom "accent bands" under the tree!!! [][]

Like I always say Measure two or three times and still cut it wrong!! []


----------



## splinter99 (Nov 23, 2006)

If I make a lagre jam chuck I think I can mount the turkey on the lathe and carve it with a large roughing gouge..turkey ribbons will be served at 1.00

happy thanksgiving everyone




"we went back to the church and had another thanksgiving dinner that cant be beat"  Arlo Guthrie..Alices Reataurant


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeffj13_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmmm....with plenty of clarified butter....<b>and</b> a 1-1/2" thick porterhouse...Surf and Turf for Thanksgiving...add 1/4 of a pumpkin pie and 1/4 of a pecan pie...Take a nap...then go back a couple of hours later for seconds!


----------



## Chuck B (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Turkey everyone especially our Military serving abroad.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## bmac (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone at IAP and our thought and prayers to the service men and women who are away from their family and loved ones. Godspeed and a safe return home.

Bobby 
Louisiana


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 23, 2006)

Eagle, 
I agree with you on the 5 guy's burger, I just had one last night. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone and all who travel I wish you luck and hope you have a good time.
Andy


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of my American friends. Have a slice of turkey for me but make sure you leave enough room for pie.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 23, 2006)

Lobster will work, w/ side order of steamed shrimp.  To live closer to the ocean.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. 
Drive safe and please PLEASE overeat and Sleeeeeeeeeeep. ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz.........


----------



## reef12 (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy thanksgiving to all.


----------

